# Outlook 2007 can't send attachments



## rbnfrance (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,

I'm sorry if this has been covered elsewhere, but i can't find a solution antwhere. Outlook 2007 works fine to send and recieve normal messages. When i try to send any kind of attachment, it will not send. It simply says "preparing to send/receive..." in the bottom right hand corner. This message stays there for ages. An icon also pops up in the bottom right hand windows taskbar, saying "Microsoft office outlook is synchronizing folders." I have left it trying to send for up to 2 hours with a 4MB connection, and then i get impatient, and give up. Please help. Thanks in advance,

Robin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Try this (I don't have 2007, just guessing based on previous versions). Right-click on a the folders and go to Properties. If there is a box that says something like "Automatically generate Microsoft Exchange views" uncheck it. Repeat for all the folders.
Or. possibly this will help: http://technet2.microsoft.com/Offic...c918-420e-bab3-8b49e18850341033.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## rbnfrance (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have tried what you suggested, and unfortunately, it still won't send attachments. Its strange because it sends normal messages. Driving me mad.....Any other ideas? Thanks......


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

All that comes to mind is that you are exceeding Outlook's or your ISP's size allowances or something along those lines. Does this apply to all attachments, even just a tiny text file, or are we talking large pictures, etc.?


----------



## rbnfrance (Jan 11, 2005)

this applies to all files, large or small.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you using MS Exchange Server or...?


----------



## rbnfrance (Jan 11, 2005)

No, but here's a mini breakthrough. Since i booted up this morning, it will now send small attachments. The file i am trying to send is a bundle of photos. Alltogether the size comes to 58 mb. The message has changed too. It must have been the changes you advised yesterday. It now says 'sending message 1 of 1', but still never sends it. I waited for 3 hours, and the message never changed. There is still an icon in the windows toolbar saying 'outlook is synchronising folders'. I really appreciate your continued support. Thanks,

Robin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't know where this is in 2007, but try this - in 2003 you would go to tools>folder options--then offline folders tab". (Or there was also a tools>synchronize in some, I guess) At any rate, disable offline folders and see if that helps.
I found this elsewhere - apparently it also happens as a Vista problem (if you don't have that, ignore this!): 
Hold down the Windows Key and Press R (WinKey+R)

Type "CMD"

Type "exit"

Click on the Start

Right click on Command Prompt and choose Run as Administrator

Confirm that you want to run Command prompt in enhanced mode.

Type "netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled"

Type "exit"


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out this link - he had luck by making new .pst files:
http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=206501&messageID=2174563


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Regarding post #8, I think this is where you need to look: Tools>Options>Mail Setup> Send/Receive. Uncheck any box for"When Outlook is offline", restart Outlook.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Most ISPs block sending of messages with file attachments over 5 or 10MB. You might look into a photo sharing place online and send them a link instead.


----------



## rbnfrance (Jan 11, 2005)

ok, thanks for all the help. its still not sorted, but it seems to send files upto a certain size, so perhaps it is being blocked. Sorry to have troubled you all, and I think I'll just use the old fashioned method of mailing a cd. Thanks again,

Robin


----------



## ogman (May 11, 2007)

I'm having the same issue with Outlook 2007. Not to tick off any softies, but I installed Thunderbird, just to see if it would work. Sent my files with no problem. I may have to switch.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I gave up on Outlook a long time ago - I know it has great potential, but MS seems to be making it more complicated and less useful with each "new" version.


----------



## Allanaxx (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a similar problem; it started recently. Previously, when I added an attachment, an icon appeared below a line at the bottom of the screen. Now it appears within the main body of the message, and some recipients cant open it. (Outlook 2000). How do I change it back?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

When you send the e-mail in the plain text or html format it attaches the message in the "Attachments" bar. When you send it out as a rich text format message it sends the attachment within the message body.


----------

